# Meet Mr. Reznor Smith



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My new foster for AMAR. He finally got his surgery and he is doing well, using the leg lightly. He had a completely displaced and overriding fracture of his distal femur which was pinned. You can look at previous threads to get more details, he is listed as Mr. Smith on those. I was calling him Smithy but that is so close to Stormy that I didn't want my little one to get confused, so I gave him an additional name. He is a timid little boy, most likely because he has been in pain for so long but he is so sweet, gives lots of kisses and loves to cuddle his head in the crook of your neck. He badly needs a good grooming but I want him to heal some first before I subject him to that, so for now, he got a bath and partial brush out. I chose Reznor because of my fave group, Nine Inch Nails and I felt he needed something strong and sexy to give him confidence. Here are some quick pics. I've only had him one day and and already he wants to play so badly but we must be careful about his leg. The girls are being kept away from him because they are nuts and would chew him up and spit him out in a second at this stage.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, he looks great!! Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi- he's such a cutie. :wub::wub: Thank you and AMA Rescue for helping him. I'm sure someone will snap him up. He's a little stud muffin. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe what a cutie pie!! I remember his precious face from when Bron first told us about him. That's wonderful that you are fostering this sweet little man!! Thank you Gigi for taking the him in!! I sure hope someone scoops him up quick!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Others beat me to the word "cute," so I'll say ... darling! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He's adorable! Heal quickly, Mr. Smith, so you can give those girls 'what for!'


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful thing you're doing for such a precious fluff, Gigi. Trent would be pleased indeed!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad he finally got his surgery and is at home with you and healing. I know he still has a few challenges, but am sure with your care he will thrive and be good to go very soon.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for saving another innocent life. I hope Mr. "Sexy" Reznor will have a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Love him. He is the cutest, handsomest little guy. He is going to flourish and find love in no time. I actually like his coat, Gigi - the texture of his hair suits a Disney dog Benji go home kind of vibe. I have a pom poo and her hair always looks best when it is choppy. Still - there's no way you can make the Smithers Reznor look bad. Darling angel.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cute little dude!!! Thank you for caring for him. I am sure he will thrive and find a forever home in no time


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is such a handsome little man. I'm also glad that his surgery is done, snd he's on the road to recovery. Thank you for fostering him, he'll learn love and kindness.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Love him. He is the cutest, handsomest little guy. He is going to flourish and find love in no time. I actually like his coat, Gigi - the texture of his hair suits a Disney dog Benji go home kind of vibe. I have a pom poo and her hair always looks best when it is choppy. Still - there's no way you can make the Smithers Reznor look bad. Darling angel.


Oh, I like the way the hair falls in front of his eye in that spikey look. I've always been partial to that look in men, I find it sexy, LOL. I hope you don't mind me giving him an additional name. I know that most of us have a dozen nicknames for our dogs (I remember a thread about that) so I though, eh,,,,whats a few more?! So Reznor, also known as The Rez, Rezzie, and I love the one you came up with, Smithers! Well, little million names met our pet sitter today, after a few minutes he kissed her, what a charmer! He is still not sure about Tom yet, thats OK little one, I'm still not sure about him either, LOL. He walked with only the slightest limp today:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing well with you Gigi!! He is such a cutie pie!! Keep us posted on the precious boy and post some pics if you can.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....he is absolutely adorable. Thank you for giving him a chance on life. One day I hope to be in a better place to take in another one. Hope he finds his forever home real soon. He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

He's adorable, and BTW NIN is one of my fav bands! Some them in concert and Trent rocks! Thank you for rescuing him..........


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

GiGi, I think you will have the "midas touch" w/this little guy! Sending you all the best wishes for "no limps in his future." Take your time little man, you have a sweet spot where you are---heal well & take on the ladies there when you are "up and at em'"
Big hugs.


----------

